# How to shoot night time HDR?



## philTN (Jul 20, 2011)

I've been shooting HDR, basically 5 exposures.  I'm planning on some night skyline shooting. I'm kind of confused though. Typically a daytime shoot might be f8 @ 1/250-125-60-30-15. So obviously this type of exposure is based a short exposures. So at night for the shadows I would need maybe 15 to 30 seconds and maybe the top highlights 1/15. Does this make sense? I feel like I'm missing something. I'm wondering how well the software can handle a shadow exposure with totally blown out street lights. Oh, and I would shoot 7 exposures.  Thanks in advance! Phil


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 20, 2011)

Only way to find out.. Try it! .


----------



## philTN (Jul 20, 2011)

True, but just would like to know the best approach.


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 20, 2011)

Nighttime HDR is just like daytime HDR, 'cept you're dealing with much longer exposures.  As long as you make enough exposures to cover the dynamic range, the only difference is the possibility of movement in the subject, and noise in the long exposures.  How your software 'handles it' depends on the software.


----------



## philTN (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks Sparky!  





480sparky said:


> Nighttime HDR is just like daytime HDR, 'cept you're dealing with much longer exposures.  As long as you make enough exposures to cover the dynamic range, the only difference is the possibility of movement in the subject, and noise in the long exposures.  How your software 'handles it' depends on the software.


----------



## Bynx (Jul 20, 2011)

If you can choose the time you take the pics, do it after sundown when there is still light in the sky. Then you dont have to do so long exposures. They are actually quite short to capture the sky. And you take pretty short exposures for the neon lights etc. Just take a few shots to cover your butt. Its really quite simple.


----------



## BOUNCINGNRG (Jul 20, 2011)

my experiance with night photography is to open your shutter for much longer than you think you need, more time with the shutter is better (unless you can meter for the time you need) ie if 45 sec is spot on, if the shutter was open for 3 minutes this is only 2 stops difference. but as others said trial and error. Find the spot on exposure and work out the time SS for the other 4 shots. make sure you post the results.


----------

